# Flex photo useless in CYA



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Lolz... What's the point of taking a photo then...? It doesn't cover the delivery guy or gal's behind. Anyone can claim he or she didn't get the parcel.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

The point is the customer can see where you left it in case you left a different house or if you left it at the back door that's the point


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

No. I've met flex AND courier drivers who were deactivated for having too many concessions...Despite fact pics existed. 

You or anyone could've taken the package immediately afterwards. Where's your proof to the contrary? In SF, Amazon and law enforcement have busted thieves who make a habit of stalking Amazon)Fed Ex/UPS drivers to homes and apts around the city. Most city apts have a secure code access. Which the customer provides and most of the time the codes are outdated. 

So the majority of Amazon delivery packages get left outside in unsecure places open to public. Or drivers allow ppl to illegalky piggy back into apt lobby areas. Or 90% of the time, apt residents are dumb enough to blindly buzz the public in when you ring any buzzer.

The amount of driver concessions must cost Amazon millions each month, since SF is such a big city.

Basically, it's what you can indisputably prove 100%. The burden of proof is ALWAYS on you the driver


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Cynergie do you work out of UCA1?


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Nope I don't do prime


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Just check in a secure mail room when you hand deliver the pac to the customer and see what happens.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Just check in a secure mail room when you hand deliver the pac to the customer and see what happens.


Why lie?


----------

